# What do you do with your karma?



## Snoop Puss (Nov 2, 2006)

Due largely to kitchenelf (for which many thanks), I seem to have accumulated some karma. I've checked for karma in the faqs but there are no matches. What does one do with karma? Do I just keep it as it makes me feel wanted and popular?


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes it is just for your own personal satisfaction. It is just another way for members to show their appreciation to you.


----------



## thymeless (Nov 2, 2006)

I find that it tends to show certain things about the person with more karma rather than less. Their effort in this community, the knowledge they share, and those sorts of things.

thymeless


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 2, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Yes it is just for your own personal satisfaction. It is just another way for members to show their appreciation to you.


 

Or for admins to show their anger. 


I'm at like 3000 points.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for that. I feel duly appreciated!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 2, 2006)

You have to have Karma to give Karma....give some away!


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Or for admins to show their anger.
> 
> 
> I'm at like 3000 points.


 
Its not for showing anger. It was to show YOU that your post was not appreciated. If we were angry we would let you know it in a different way.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 2, 2006)

*If everyone would remember this, the karma will flow like wine*


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2006)

Lovely wasabi, thank you!


----------



## Shunka (Nov 2, 2006)

wasabi just got karma from me for that jewel!!!!!! Thank you Darlin' for being you!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *If everyone would remember this, the karma will flow like wine*



So, we'll all be drunk on here, is that what you are saying???


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 2, 2006)

YT gives Wasbi a High-Five, well said!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 2, 2006)

> So, we'll all be drunk on here, is that what you are saying???



Is that so bad, elf?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 2, 2006)

Ya know, karma is just a nice warm fuzzy when I'm having a bad day.  It's nice that the person's name is beside the karma so I can think of them and thank them in my head and heart.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2006)

*Public Service Announcement!*

If you need to give out karma to others before you can give karma to someone you specifically want to reward, the moderators/site helpers will allow you to giive karma to them. Please give karma to the moderators/site helpers in alphabetical order. 

Just another unselfish service of your admin team.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 2, 2006)

And...that would put "Andy" at the top of the list, huh!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> *Public Service Announcement!*
> 
> If you need to give out karma to others before you can give karma to someone you specifically want to reward, the moderators/site helpers will allow you to giive karma to them. Please give karma to the moderators/site helpers in alphabetical order.
> 
> Just another unselfish service of your admin team.


You're not supposed to make me laugh when I'm drinking HOT coffee!!!   
But such a sage piece of advice...
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Is that so bad, elf?


NOT AT ALL!!!

And karma should first be given to admins Andy - starting with the shortest!


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2006)

I think you over estimate my height Kitchenelf


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2006)

YOU must be overestimating MINE to think there would even be a "race" in this!


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2006)

I am sitting on two phone books right now just to reach the keyboard.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> NOT AT ALL!!!
> 
> And karma should first be given to admins Andy - starting with the shortest!


 

Sure, go ahead and throw your weight around!  (figuratively, of course)


----------



## wasabi (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh Andy, you're in trouble now. Weight is a six letter word to a woman.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 2, 2006)

This *whole* thread is a big, warm fuzzy to me!!!! I needed the laughs and the kind of cyber hugs today!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2006)

LOL Andy and Wasabi - I'm so short that if I threw my weight around I would only break your ankles - NICE try GB.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 2, 2006)

elf, I'm a hair below 5 ft. We can be book ends.


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 2, 2006)

I love it, you guys are cracking me up.  It feels good on a rainy day! 

By the way - I'm really short, and gettin' shorter all the time - my pants actually are getting longer - boy does that suck.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> elf, I'm a hair below 5 ft. We can be book ends.



I'm 5' 1/2" and I'm not giving up that 1/2" - We could be sold collectively as the "Smart Arse Bookend"  ...never a dull moment


----------



## wasabi (Nov 2, 2006)

I used to be 5'1"................I didn't know we shrink as we age.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 2, 2006)

> We could be sold collectively as the "Smart Arse Bookend"



What you talkin about, elf?


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2006)

OK now, I think Andy is right on the money with the alphabetical thing. (Alix, Andy M., AndyR, etc etc.  )


----------



## Corinne (Nov 2, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> What does one do with karma?



I'm selling mine on eBay. I'm up to $2.24!  

Corinne


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd knit an afghan  with mine, if I had a clue how to do that.  Instead, I toss mine into the tree in front of the house with the rest of the Mardi Gras beads that are hanging there.

It has a lovely, dazzling effect and the neighbours don't know what to make of it.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 2, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I'd knit an afghan  with mine, if I had a clue how to do that.  Instead, I toss mine into the tree in front of the house with the rest of the Mardi Gras beads that are hanging there.
> 
> It has a lovely, dazzling effect and the neighbours don't know what to make of it.


If I see you in the Big Easy this spring I'll toss karma and beads.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 2, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> If I see you in the Big Easy this spring I'll toss karma and beads.



You will see me, and Lou.   We'll be there February 18 through the 23rd!

What about you??


sorry about the tangent, everyone.


----------



## amber (Nov 2, 2006)

What do I do with Karma?  Well, I read the karma message, and always reply with a thank you in regards to the post.  I love to give karma too!  For me it's just nice to see that people appreciate my posts.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm putting all my Karma in a happy basket so I can look at them when I'm feeling blue.


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I am sitting on two phone books right now just to reach the keyboard.


 
Yeak well my dog's sitting in the chair and I'm sitting on his head


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, call me Darby O'Gill!  I had no idea!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 3, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Well, call me Darby O'Gill!  I had no idea!



That's not even funny!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 3, 2006)

You guys are too much .. and I'm proud to be 5'3.5" .. Think I'm starting to lose the half inch tho, my pants aren't so high-water anymore. LOL


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 3, 2006)

I am 5' 1" - The only problem being that most kitchen cabinets are made for people a "WEE" bit taller - If I keep getting smaller, I am going to have to get a step ladder!!!! Just remeber size is like spice - sometimes "A LITTLE" is better than alot!!!!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello Reanie525i, I know just how you feel. I'm the same height as you. If I ever get the chance to redesign my kitchen, I'm going to make sure all the shelves and cupboards are at a height where I can reach things.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 3, 2006)

I am 165cm (5'6") and don't think myself of being particularly short (well... unless I am in Holland... there they called me a midget!!), but I am constantly toying with a idea of putting a sliding ladder like they do at bookshops/libraries around the tall kitchen cabinets when we remodel our kitchen... our chairs are being used as much for a step stool for me as sitting purpose.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 3, 2006)

urmaniac - that's what I would do if I redesigned my kitchen - OR - I would put little kick plates under the cabinets that would pop out for a little "lift".  I like the ladder idea - 'cause a kick plate doesn't really get me to the back of the upper shelf


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 3, 2006)

actualy it took me a while to work out Where this Karma points thingy for me was, it`s nice to see that people like your posts, and you know that you`ve helped them out a little though, kinda gives you Insight into the sorts of data that`s usefull and what isn`t.

so in That respect, I guess you could say I use mine as an indicator of what constitutes a good post.

the trick with Karma (like in life) "Give as much as you get!" :P


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 3, 2006)

Why on earth do you think I married a man who is 6'4"


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 3, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> Why on earth do you think I married a man who is 6'4"



I did the same thing - 6'5"


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 3, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hello Reanie525i, I know just how you feel. I'm the same height as you. If I ever get the chance to redesign my kitchen, I'm going to make sure all the shelves and cupboards are at a height where I can reach things.


   LOL - That would be great - instead of my bf hitting me in the head when he opens the cabinets I would hit him in the shins - lol - Maybe we need a "Hobbit" house - lol picturing the kitchen!!!!


----------



## GB (Nov 3, 2006)

I did the opposite. I married a woman who makes me look like a giant. Not only that, but her entire family is at least half a foot shorter than I am. I feel like I am 7 feet tall when I go over my inlaws house.


----------



## lulu (Nov 4, 2006)

I know the feeling GB.  I'm 5'5 ish, DH is 5'8 and a veritable giant for his family...they are all under or hovering around five feet.  I feel amazonian there.  I stopped wearing high heels.....for all of a week, lol.  Now  when I get in la strife I pretend they are flies buzzing about....lol


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL, I just had a look at my Karma points thingy, and never in million years could I ever get this exact number again:12345 points total


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd send you more for the sheer joy of it, but I don't want to spoil the number.
Have a good day in any case.


----------

